# Hey BOs! What makes a good boarder?



## Eclair (Jun 22, 2015)

Calling all Barn Owners!! What makes a good boarder?


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Eclair said:


> Calling all Barn Owners!! What makes a good boarder?


ONE WHO PAYS ON TIME!

Follows the rules of the barn

No drama


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

One who appreciates the $11.66 I charge a day for taking care of their horse.
One who understands that more than half of that fee is going right back into their horse & the rest is not making a dent in my $1800/month mortgage or the extra $200/month in insurance because I board horses.

Wait a second.............:think:................mg:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What if you pay early, offer to help at the barn, and during winter bought some hot hands for the barn staff including the BO?

But you're still disliked


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I'm not a BO but I worked for one as a stablehand and she (and I!) liked boarders who paid on time or early, cleaned up after themselves, were friendly and drama-free, and were willing to help out a little when they were there (just little things like taking feeds down to their horses after riding so that the staff didn't have to make multiple trips).

I would add to that, people who take care not to get in the staff's way are great; people who look out for other boarders' horses are amazing (one spotted another boarder's horse not looking quite right, and within minutes that horse was throwing herself on the ground with colic. I think that boarder saved that horse's life); and those who aren't too demanding with what their horse gets!!!!! Now, if it's a high-maintenance horse and actually needs xyz, I don't mind, but it's a pain in the butt to have to run around dealing with 7 different rugs (no exaggeration), check the horse wasn't too hot or too cold 4 times in as many hours because the boarder wouldn't stop texting and demanding that be checked, feed 10 different extra supplements that mostly all did the same thing, and oh - don't forget having to bring the horse up to the crossties and tack it up for the owner to ride, only for the owner never to even turn up!

Stablehanding is why I hate people >.>


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm sure my BM hates me because I'm always complaining about something; granted, my complaints are valid, but not all horse owners are as involved as me.

Like the time they ran out of feed, and my horse didn't get to eat anything but hay, yeah, I complained about that.

Back to the original question, I would say that if you pay on time, and follow the rules, and don't cause drama, you're probably ok.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Pays on time.

Keeps opinions secret unless asked.

And helps stacking hay!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why do you think you are disliked?


----------



## winterwhite (Jul 5, 2014)

Pay on time and in full.

Schedule appointments for vet/farrier/etc in advance and make arrangements to attend.

Leave the barn area cleaner than you found it and keep your tack and supplies neat.

Keep the outrageous high maintenance routines to a minimum. Barn owners, in general, hate people who are changing their horse's supplements weekly and making outrageous demands about turnout/blanketing/etc. Be a reasonable human being and recognize it is a horse, not a toddler.

My BO loves me because I pay early, my horse is simple to care for and I discuss changes with her rather than leave lengthy detailed notes about it, if I see a bucket that needs scrubbing or horses that need hay I just do it and send her a text that it's done, and I don't need constant supervision to ensure I don't hurt myself or others since I've had horses for 25 years and I've run my own barn. 

Also, I'm rarely there when others are, so I am not the source of drama, ever, and that's a big plus.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Agree with all the above! I'd add: visit your horse at reasonable hours (don't show up at 10pm) and don't bring an entourage (such as friends and dogs, unless previously discussed with BO)


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would like to add to be respectful of others.
Respectful of other belongings...if not yours don't touch, use or take.
Show respect to those who work hard taking care of your horse. Because they do what they do is a dedication centered on love of the animal and most are pretty attentive to needs and smart. _
They actually know your horse better than you do...they feed, they water, they clean-up after it and handle that horse every day several times a day..._

If there is a issue at the barn not involving you...MYOB!
Don't add to it, don't repeat it and don't gossip.

Be courteously friendly to each other with at least a greeting of "hello".

*So to me...*
Pay your board by the due date.
Observe barn hours and days.
Keep the time spent at the barn as quality time within the set hours of the barn.
If you open it, close it.
If you turn it on, turn it off.
If you break something, let someone know so it can be fixed or replaced...accidents happen!
If not yours,_ keep your hands off._
Put back that which you used.
Tidy up after yourself and your horse...no one needs to walk into a piggy barn and clean up after a slob.
Be respectful of others space, in the tack room, in the barn.
If you see a animal sick, hurt or not right alert a worker to it. Don't touch them though as they are not your horse.
If you are want to offer help in a particular way ask first before doing something.
Don't feed your horse unless there is a prior arrangement for that to happen.. you can sure upset a barn by feeding one and not others!

There are a lot of things anyone can do to be a good boarder....
Most involve courtesy and just thinking about how you would like to be treated in the situation.....
:wink:..

_jmo._


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Paying on time is the big, obvious one  Also, leave things as neat or neater than you found them and don't use other people's things without permission.

Beyond that, understand what services the barn does and does not offer, and don't try to get them to do more than that without paying for it.

Often times, the fault for this lies with both parties- the boarder asks the BO to provide some special service to her horse and the BO, not wanting to lose or upset a boarder, agrees to do so. The request is often unsustainable in a boarding situation where the BO already has dozens of other horses to take care of, in addition to other farm maintenance. The boarder gets upset because it's not being done 'right' and the BO gets frustrated because she feels she's doing the boarder a favor and not being appreciated.

If your horse needs extra attention beyond what the barn typically offers, offer to pay for it. If it simply doesn't fit into the barn's schedule, often times you can find another boarder who is there regularly to do it for you (pay them also!)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

pay rent on time and do not bounce checks.do not ***** about the rate. 
if you want insurance on your horse.. go get it. I do not supply it. 
do not pick on other boarders. if you cannot say something nice to others , shut up. 
keep your hands off others peoples belongings.
clean your pen and water trough.
don't be wasteful of water.
bring your own lawn chair.
Keep out of the feed you do not pay for it. 
supply your own salt lick.
leave your dogs at home. 
supervise your child. 
follow the rules, if you don't like the rules, shut your mouth and move. 
do not tell me as the owner How to do whatever . how so and so does it better. 
Only park vehicles where it is allowed, do not be driving on my property. 
keep off the tractors . NO you cannot use them. Keep your kids off the tractors. 
put rakes shovels etc Back where you found them. 
Dont whine, dont *****, dont complain. 
No you cannot have birthday parties etc. 
No you cannot use my horses. dont ask. 
Family does not mean you can bring 15 people at once to watch jr ride. 
If you make a mess in the rest room / out house Clean it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I moved my mare from Alberta to Manitoba, the BO must have loved hubby and me because we spent most of a day rebuilding a stall. We were there only a month, a favor from BO, until I could find another stable. We did leave the barn in better shape than when we got there.


----------



## nrhagirl09 (Jul 27, 2015)

Well.. Where do I start? :wink:
My mom is the BO, but I've basically taken over since she recently had some health problems. Here are my top 5:

1. Pay on time, obviously.
2. DO NOT USE/TAKE/TOUCH OTHER PEOPLES THINGS UNLESS GIVEN PERMISSION! I had to make this a serious rule, as it would even happen with my things. I bought a new bottle of fly spray, one of the huge expensive ones, and left it in MY tack chest. INSIDE, TOP CLOSED! I do keep community fly spray, by the turnout gates, just incase they forgot theirs, but this was for my personal use and was INSIDE my tack box. Someone was apparently rummaging through my stuff and found it, I came to the barn to find it half gone and out in the open. Not to mention countless people taking others halters, lead ropes, etc. I finally got mad at made it a major rule when someone used my new bit without asking and broke my headstall along with it.
3. Help out a little bit! I'm not saying come out everyday to help me and my barn help clean everyones stalls, but if you see yours or a friends horse is out of water, take two minutes and refill it! I've had people take me or my helpers away from cleaning stalls or doing other duties because they wanted US to throw their horse some hay and refill their water when they're standing right there. DO. IT. YOURSELF. 
4. Come out as much as possible. Not only does it make me happy to see someone out at the barn with their horse, or at least making an effort to come out, but when I don't hear from you for weeks and your horse hasn't been exercised.. I get a little worried!
5. Please, no drama! I don't want to hear from Jane's best friends half-sisters dogs mom that Jane is mad at me. If you have a problem, or a concern, even if it is about another person, just come to me about it! No need to start rumors!

Anyways, thats my top five! Haha


----------

